# Forgetting to treat and love yourself more :



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Women am I the only one guilty of doing this? 🤔


I noticed that i Always be putting everybody needs an wants before mines EXSPECIALLY my selfish husband & my stupid job . 

An neither of them give too hoops about my NEEDS !!!!!!

IJS 😔💔


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

100%. I need to do a better job delegating, stop being a perfectionist, and remember that at the end of the day I am a beautiful women, and I need to treat myself and pamper myself. My boyfriend wants a well kept women not a maid that I feel like I am sometimes.


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> 100%. I need to do a better job delegating, stop being a perfectionist, and remember that at the end of the day I am a beautiful women, and I need to treat myself and pamper myself. My boyfriend wants a well kept women not a maid that I feel like I am sometimes.


Yes ! I totally understand what your saying . My husband is so selfish that he then got it in his head that it's all about him and I don't have any needs or feelings .Well at least that's how he makes me feel.

I have too start putting my NEEDS first from now on .....😔
We have too ladies !


----------

